# ID please



## Kashmir22 (May 29, 2010)

Not sure what either of these are.

Maybe "Ice blue"???


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

First pic: top left: female albino met. greshakei; center: met. estharae blue male
Second pic: met. estharae, possibly red female


----------



## electyellowdude (Feb 18, 2010)

i would say the middle and bottom fish in the first pic are kenyi. middle: female and bottom: male.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

electyellowdude said:


> i would say the middle and bottom fish in the first pic are kenyi. middle: female and bottom: male.


I don't think that's a female Kenyi in the center. Here's a photo of a female Kenyi for comparison: 









Here's a picture of an M. Estherae male:


----------



## electyellowdude (Feb 18, 2010)

yeah i know i saw the big egg spots. it just looked like my friends female kenyi except his doesnt have all the egg spots. thanks for correcting me i should have looked at it a little longer.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

electyellowdude said:


> yeah i know i saw the big egg spots. it just looked like my friends female kenyi except his doesnt have all the egg spots. thanks for correcting me i should have looked at it a little longer.


No worries. And I don't think it's just the egg spots. The body shape and the colors are different, too.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The middle fish in the top picture is not an estherae in my opinion. The jaw doesn't look right.


----------



## electyellowdude (Feb 18, 2010)

here is a pic of a female kenyi:
http://tomsfish.org/images/Kenyi2_f.jpg
it has the same eyes and jaw. but it has darker stripes. my friend had one with almost no stripes and then when he put in a male her stripes got darker for some reason.


----------

